# Mr.



## emmanga2020 (Sep 27, 2012)

Sir/Madam

Good day,

I am living in Cameroon my home Country, I have also lived in South Africa and India where I have studied and work. I am an I T Professional and like to live and work in Singapore.
I keep receiving many job alerts from Companies in Singapore via my email but when I apply for this position they never get back to me, I need a work pass to come to Singapore but now that I don't have any sponsored Company and have to first come to Singapore before I get a Job, what is the procedure of getting this work pass without a sponsored Company. 

Can some one help 
Thanks


----------

